# National Diabetes Week 13th-19th June 2010



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2010)

Any one doing anything for Diabetes Week? Apart from having diabetes, that is...! 

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_involved/Diabetes-Week/Whats-happening/


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 14, 2010)

Didnt know there was a Diabetes week lol... what goes on then?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 15, 2010)

Some friends I met up with last friday knew about this and I didn't! I felt bad! Their 6 year old kid was going to learn about it all at school that's how they knew about it! Not sure if their 13 year old kid was going to learn about it tho.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 15, 2010)

Impromptu helping out with the stands that the DSN's in the two hospitals I work in over my lunch hour. Was good. Entered a carb counting contest too but only because the dieticians were doing that too!


----------

